# can hay finish drying in the barn?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, We just cut some hay three days ago. I was nice and warm and the hay is almost dry but it's supposed to rain tomorrow and my dad wants to get the hay into the barn loose today. They hay isnt totally dry but ALmost. Could it finish drying in the barn if it is on a loose pile?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Not a good idea

Ag Answers:Wet Hay Can Cause Barn Fires

Alabama Forages

I would stack it on pallets and put a tarp over it outdoors away from any buildings, of course it could still com-bust under the tarp, but at least the barn will still be there.

.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why can't it be baled? If it's been tettered properly it shouldn't still be wet. My neighbor cut her field on Tuesday, tettered it Wednesday and Thursday, and baled it yesterday. It's gorgeous and evenly dried. I just bought 100 bales of it for the coming winter.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

well it's almost dry. Maybe just another day of drying.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Why can't it be baled? If it's been tettered properly it shouldn't still be wet. My neighbor cut her field on Tuesday, tettered it Wednesday and Thursday, and baled it yesterday. It's gorgeous and evenly dried. I just bought 100 bales of it for the coming winter.


 we dont have a baler. next year, we might ask someone to bale it for us.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't put it in the barn, the risk of it overheating and causing a fire is pretty high
If that doesn't happen its likely to go moldy so you'll lose it anyway
If you're lucky it wont rain too much and you can get it turned and dry enough to bale, it wont be so good but better than nothing


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Putting a tarp over it will trap in the moisture and it will mold. Hopefully you get it in before it rains but long enough time to let it dry.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

No, don't do it.

It needs to cure even after baled. I drove by two barns a few years ago that had ignited. The flames were over 100 feet high... Learned on the news it took their house too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Like I said, the hay is pretty much almost dry. It is grass hay. The leaves are very dry and break easily. the lower part of the stem doesnt break right away when you fold or twist it. It takes 4 or 5 "twists" to make it break. I dont think it has enough moisture to even start moulding. isnt that dry enough?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Get salt. Loose cattle salt is best. Do a layer of hay and throw salt, layer of hay, salt, and so on. The salt will take up excess moisture, will make it taste better by bringing out the essential oils. 
Make sure you'll have airflow through the barn. 
Even if it's dry enough, better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Mold is a possibility, but would rather risk throwing away some hay over a throwing away a barn.

Unless humidity has been really high and limited sun for 3 days, I would suspect 3 days was enough to dry it, only way to tell would be there to touch it myself :-(

Do you have any other hay farmers around you to get a 2nd opinion?

.


----------

